# Guys



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm looking for a grinder to step up from Delonghi KG79. My budget is under £180. How does the Baratza Encore fair? I guess the only other alternative is the MC2 but is crazy ugly. Or I could try pick up a Gaggia MDF second hand. Tbh I work full time so don't know when I will get to use it save the weekend. And buying fresh beans won't stay fresh long and each one works out more than a pack with p&p

Garry


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Check out the Graef grinders


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

If your patient lots of good deals come up on here which are usually well looked after grinders. eureka mignon seems to be a popular choice and can recommend, I got one on here for that price range.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

How about the Rancilio Rocky that's currently on sale on this forum for £150?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=22595


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

I did reply regarding price


----------

